# Drug Testing



## luminious (Apr 25, 2006)

I might have a drug test this week and was wondering if you guys had any tips for cleansing out your system? I only smoke pot, but the last time I did was yesterday. I been drinking a lot of water and am gonna go to GNC tomorrow, but any advice is cool. I have a job interview tomorrow and they drug test so if I get the job I will be taking one.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 25, 2006)

The active drugs in marijuana (pot, ganga, weed, dope, chuffey, grass... etc) are unfortunately fat soluble, which means they can remain in your system in trace amounts anywhere from 4 - 8 days post-use. If they are only looking for narcotics and you use marijuana, then this should be your only concern. Cross your fingers and hope for the best...


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 25, 2006)

Marijuana doesn't actually leave the body for up to 6 months... sorry hon!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 25, 2006)

i agree w/ wattage, it MAY show up clean, it may not, depends on you, and has nothing to do w/ "diluting" your body with h20, i can tell you that from personal experience...


----------



## user3 (Apr 25, 2006)

My advice is go get one of those drinks that you take before the test. They can be about 50-70 but they work. I don't know anyone that has failed when they took one. Follow the directions !!

Oh wait there was this one guy that did fail but he was very,VERY overweight. I think they make a drink by weight/size of a person now too.

A week is simply not long enough to clean pot out of your system. 
Just better hope they don't hair test but they make a shampoo for that too...only it's not as foolproof as the drink.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 25, 2006)

I've never even heard of this drink or shampooo and now I'm curious... anyone know what's in it?


----------



## solardame (Apr 25, 2006)

My brother takes Niacin I believe, but it can make you feel sick especially if you've never taken it before. What ever you decide to do just be careful about it.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 25, 2006)

OK So we deal with drug testing a lot in the athletic world and I went and pulled out the textbook for you... So, it says: "Marijuana also contains unique substances (cannabinoids) that are stored, much in the same manner as are fat cells, throughout the body and in the brain tissues for weeks and even months. These stored quantities result in a cumulative deleterious effect on the habitual user. "

- Taken from: "Arnheim's Principles of Athletic Training: a competency based approach" pg. 480.

So I guess that's your answer. I do know, however, that most athletes won't test positive within a week or two, depending on the individual. If you have to take the test, all you can really do is hope for the best. I apologize, but I am unfamiliar with products that may help eliminate detection.

HTH!


----------



## luminious (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_My advice is go get one of those drinks that you take before the test. They can be about 50-70 but they work. I don't know anyone that has failed when they took one. Follow the directions !!

Oh wait there was this one guy that did fail but he was very,VERY overweight. I think they make a drink by weight/size of a person now too.

A week is simply not long enough to clean pot out of your system. 
Just better hope they don't hair test but they make a shampoo for that too...only it's not as foolproof as the drink._

 
its only a urine test.. the job is for the phone company its a union job so i'm sure they will do one.

drinking water will make the urine clear because i been pissing all day so i wonder if they will still accept it if its clear.

my brother told me to drink a gallon of water before the test and it should work because hes smoked pot since he was 14 and passed many tests. his friend jus recently passed a parole piss test and he had crack and pot in his system.. jus drank water and was fine.


----------



## luminious (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_Marijuana doesn't actually leave the body for up to 6 months... sorry hon!_

 
I dont think so.. because my last drug test i had i smoked like 2 weeks before and i came up clean.. back then i didnt smoke as much though.


----------



## Tyester (Apr 26, 2006)

If you drink too much water they'll make you retake it.

The same goes with those BS pre-test drinks. Most of those only screw up the test, and 90% of the time, if the test is unclear a retest is in order.


----------



## luminious (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_If you drink too much water they'll make you retake it.

The same goes with those BS pre-test drinks. Most of those only screw up the test, and 90% of the time, if the test is unclear a retest is in order._

 
I dont think they do that for a job drug test, its not like im on probation.


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't have any real advice because I don't smoke pot, but I can tell you that when I used to work at Best Buy we had to take a drug test when we were highered and then periodically after that, and about half the employees smoked and still kept their jobs, so I guess...hope for the best?  Hehehe, I know, not much help.

I do have to say that even though I know they will come up clean, getting a drug test is always a stressful experience for me because I feel like the whole process is designed to make you feel guilty, especially the part where you gotta run the pee to them right away before washing your hands so they can test how warm it is.  "Not that we don't trust you, we're just making sure you didn't sneak a cup of someone else's pee into your pocket!"


----------



## luminious (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah i hate drug tests they make u feel like a criminal. last time i was clean and was still nervous. they wait outside the room listening it sucks. they said probably next week so i should be clean by then.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 26, 2006)

You can also use synthetic urine.  It comes in a pouch and straps around your waist. It comes with heating packs that heat it to body temperature.  You push a little snap on a tube and it comes out.  I've never personally tried it, but i know people who've used them and it worked.  I would really hate to get caught like that, but if its not probation type thing they probably won't watch you go.  still i'd just stop smoking it and not have to bother with anything, its already an uncomfortable situation.


----------



## luminious (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_You can also use synthetic urine.  It comes in a pouch and straps around your waist. It comes with heating packs that heat it to body temperature.  You push a little snap on a tube and it comes out.  I've never personally tried it, but i know people who've used them and it worked.  I would really hate to get caught like that, but if its not probation type thing they probably won't watch you go.  still i'd just stop smoking it and not have to bother with anything, its already an uncomfortable situation._

 
yeah i've stopped smoking anyway because i didnt know if the test was gonna be soon or not.. im stopping because it's getting too expensive. i enjoy it a lot, but spending 100 a week on weed is getting to be a little much. if i get the job i'll probably smoke afterwards, but def. not everyday like i used to. plus it's been effecting my memory since i been doing it so long. i can't remember even the simplest things.

and i wanted to thank everyone for not leaving snooty comments on how bad smoking is.


----------



## colormust (Apr 26, 2006)

the only advice i have for you is get some pee from someone. it is gross but the ONLY way to be positively sure that it will come up negitive

sometimes you gotta do whatcha gotta do


----------



## luminious (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_the only advice i have for you is get some pee from someone. it is gross but the ONLY way to be positively sure that it will come up negitive

sometimes you gotta do whatcha gotta do_

 
yeah, but i dont even know anyone with clean piss. how sad is that? i should be clean by the time they ask for a test and i'll go to gnc just in case.

drugs are very big where i live.. and it's not even weed. most people do crack and coke here. my mothers piss would be the cleanest outta everyone, but she even smokes here and there. she should be clean, but won't they know since it won't be warm?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 26, 2006)

I smoke pot on and off. I was on an on period and I got a new job and a month later they asked me to take a drug test b/c my probation was over and they wanted to officially hire me. I freaked out b/c I never had a job ask me to take a drug test. I had to do it the next day!
I went into a head shop and bought a drink that cleanses your system. It was about $20. You have to drink the whole bottle, then fill it up with water and drink it again about an hour before you take the test. I followed the instructions, took my test and passed. This is the only time I've used something like this, but it's worth a try. Oh and I had smoked just the day before they told me I had to take the test. 
Hope this helps ya, good luck!


----------



## luminious (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I smoke pot on and off. I was on an on period and I got a new job and a month later they asked me to take a drug test b/c my probation was over and they wanted to officially hire me. I freaked out b/c I never had a job ask me to take a drug test. I had to do it the next day!
I went into a head shop and bought a drink that cleanses your system. It was about $20. You have to drink the whole bottle, then fill it up with water and drink it again about an hour before you take the test. I followed the instructions, took my test and passed. This is the only time I've used something like this, but it's worth a try. Oh and I had smoked just the day before they told me I had to take the test. 
Hope this helps ya, good luck!_

 
do you remember what it was called? Was it orange? My step dad took one that was orange and it worked, but it was 50$!


----------



## Professor Fate (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_I might have a drug test this week and was wondering if you guys had any tips for cleansing out your system? I only smoke pot, but the last time I did was yesterday. I been drinking a lot of water and am gonna go to GNC tomorrow, but any advice is cool. I have a job interview tomorrow and they drug test so if I get the job I will be taking one._

 

tip #1  - don't do drugs  8)


----------



## colormust (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_yeah, but i dont even know anyone with clean piss. how sad is that? i should be clean by the time they ask for a test and i'll go to gnc just in case.

drugs are very big where i live.. and it's not even weed. most people do crack and coke here. my mothers piss would be the cleanest outta everyone, but she even smokes here and there. she should be clean, but won't they know since it won't be warm?_

 
there are ways to keep it warm...i stuck it in a warm place. i have large thighs so i put it in the upper crese of my thigh...


----------



## luminious (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_there are ways to keep it warm...i stuck it in a warm place. i have large thighs so i put it in the upper crese of my thigh..._

 
lol i have big thighs too so that might work, but im sure ill be clean in time. thanks!


----------



## Tyester (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_I dont think they do that for a job drug test, its not like im on probation._

 
I know, you're just trying to get a job after you did drugs... How dare they!   

See Prof. Fate comment.


----------



## luminious (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_tip #1  - don't do drugs  8)_

 
yeah, i know. at least its only weed and not crack though.


----------



## Tyester (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_yeah, i know. at least its only weed and not crack though._

 
It's still a drug tho..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However I won't comment on drug usage, since I use supplements(all legal). All I can really say is, if you're trying to get a job, you might want to hold off on the partying until AFTER you're hired.

However booze is always an ok alternative. Just don't drive while intoxicated.


----------



## Professor Fate (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_It's still a drug tho..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However I won't comment on drug usage, since I use supplements(all legal). All I can really say is, if you're trying to get a job, you might want to hold off on the partying until AFTER you're hired.

However booze is always an ok alternative. Just don't drive while intoxicated._

 

"i don't do drugs....oooonly weeeed."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alcohol > *


----------



## luminious (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_It's still a drug tho..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However I won't comment on drug usage, since I use supplements(all legal). All I can really say is, if you're trying to get a job, you might want to hold off on the partying until AFTER you're hired.

However booze is always an ok alternative. Just don't drive while intoxicated._

 
well i also dont party.. my boyfriend and i just smoke a lil at night to chill and sleep.


----------



## colormust (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_lol i have big thighs too so that might work, but im sure ill be clean in time. thanks!_

 
good luck girl, i will be thinking of you......just stay clean and there will be no worries ; )


----------



## bebs (Apr 26, 2006)

I know I do it once and a while to help me sleep at night, not every night or every week. my husband does it to once and a while, most of the time they dont pick anything up. 

The last time I had to take one I have pain killers in my system -I had just had surgery- and taken one of those earlier that day, it didn't show up. most of these drug tests seem to almost be jokes so I wouldn't worry to much about it. most of the time the tests you have to worry about are blood... breath and hair.. that shows everything.


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_It's still a drug tho..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However I won't comment on drug usage, since I use supplements(all legal). All I can really say is, if you're trying to get a job, you might want to hold off on the partying until AFTER you're hired.

However booze is always an ok alternative. Just don't drive while intoxicated._

 
the sad fact is that everyone that i know who drinks is about 5x as irresponsible and stupid than the people i know who do assorted drugs. in fact, often times, their excuses for their behavior is "oh its just vodka, not drugs" and, in their minds, thats justification for doing whatever the hell they want. i understand this isn't the case with everyone, but still. drugs/alcohol/whatever it is, its a personal choice, and used responsibly and in moderation, can be okay. i recreationally use drugs (i won't say what because i know people will judge me), yet i'm always responsible, and it hasn't caused any problems for me.


----------



## nycky (Apr 27, 2006)

this website has a ton of info on drug testing including the stuff that can give false positives. (like ibprofen and melanin) it also give info on how to pass. Good Luck.
http://www.urban75.com/Drugs/testing2.html#i

on a side note about those clean you out drinks. For some reason they don't work for me. I'm not fat or anything and i only smoke pot but i tried at least 4 different brands and still tested positive. I finally had to quit for like 2 months to get my current job. 

My step father has random drug testing at work and he carries a little packet of dried urine in his pocket and a little vial of water (i know it's not tap water and it came with the urine) in his sock (to keep it at body tempature) in case he gets tested. I know he got them online somewhere.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_I dont think they do that for a job drug test, its not like im on probation._

 


Tyester is right, my sister works in a med lab, and if you drink a ton of water it changes the viscosity or density(I think) of your urine, and the test comes back as inconclusive, so they usually make you retake it, however, you MIGHT have enough time to 'clean up' before the next test is administered, as they don't get the results for a day or two afterwards.  

On another note, I had an ex who HEAVILY smoked pot, and he used one of those drink things, and it apparently worked, as he passed the test.  His cost $32 iirc.  

HTH.


----------



## luminious (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_the sad fact is that everyone that i know who drinks is about 5x as irresponsible and stupid than the people i know who do assorted drugs. in fact, often times, their excuses for their behavior is "oh its just vodka, not drugs" and, in their minds, thats justification for doing whatever the hell they want. i understand this isn't the case with everyone, but still. drugs/alcohol/whatever it is, its a personal choice, and used responsibly and in moderation, can be okay. i recreationally use drugs (i won't say what because i know people will judge me), yet i'm always responsible, and it hasn't caused any problems for me._

 
I know a lot of people who drink and who act worse then I do when I smoke pot. I won't lie I do drive after I smoke and have smoked while driving, but I been smoking for so long and sometimes it doesn't effect me.  As everyone knows there are different kinds of weed and I will only drive if I've smoked some reggs or maybe even some haze. I would never drive while smoking sour or crippies.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 27, 2006)

When I was younger and smoked pot, we used to go to GNC and get Golden Seal Root and take it all the days leading up to the drug test.  Maybe look into that.

But seriously, the best thing would just be to stop smoking weed.  Get high on life, it's cheaper, better for you, and more fun.


----------



## luminious (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_When I was younger and smoked pot, we used to go to GNC and get Golden Seal Root and take it all the days leading up to the drug test.  Maybe look into that.

But seriously, the best thing would just be to stop smoking weed.  Get high on life, it's cheaper, better for you, and more fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah that is what im realizing.. a guy at a gas station called me a pot head the other day.. hes friends with my cousin but he doesnt know me so thats when I wanted to stop because i dont want people thinking of me as some pot head. i felt so small. i wanna cut it outta my life all together.


----------



## joytheobscure (Apr 29, 2006)

I think I'll stick to Mountain dew- I hate spending  the $12 every two weeks for that habit, I can't imagine shelling out money for weed..... I'd rather have mac money myself.  But I know nothing about drug tests, funny I'm a teacher and never taken one, my husband is a cop and he's never had one for his jobs either.


----------



## luminious (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_I think I'll stick to Mountain dew- I hate spending  the $12 every two weeks for that habit, I can't imagine shelling out money for weed..... I'd rather have mac money myself.  But I know nothing about drug tests, funny I'm a teacher and never taken one, my husband is a cop and he's never had one for his jobs either._

 
I don't spend money on mac because it's not important to me. I have enough make-up to last awhile. Weed was just something I liked to do. Got motivated while on it and stayed mellow. I'm a person who thinks way too much and worries more then I should so weed helped me out there. I feel better now that I have stopped though. I don't sleep in anymore and I can remember the things I'm doing.


----------



## user8 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm really curious and it seems like this is an appropriate place to post, but I'm wondering if MAC drug tests-ever? I haven't been able to find any information on it. I've always found the whole process really invasive and rather demoralizing. I used to smoke, was never tested when I was working, but even now that I'm totally clean and have been for a long time, I just hate the idea of it.  The way I see it, as long as your not coming into work messed up, it doesn't matter what someone does outside of work, especially in one's own home. I don't know what everyone else's feelings are towards the matter, but I just don't see it as right and I don't want to work for an employer who feels that it's necessary  to screen perfectly eligible employees and deny them of a position just because of something that they do off the clock, you know?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *corsetingvanity* 

 
_I'm really curious and it seems like this is an appropriate place to post, but I'm wondering if MAC drug tests-ever? I haven't been able to find any information on it. I've always found the whole process really invasive and rather demoralizing. I used to smoke, was never tested when I was working, but even now that I'm totally clean and have been for a long time, I just hate the idea of it.  The way I see it, as long as your not coming into work messed up, it doesn't matter what someone does outside of work, especially in one's own home. I don't know what everyone else's feelings are towards the matter, but I just don't see it as right and I don't want to work for an employer who feels that it's necessary  to screen perfectly eligible employees and deny them of a position just because of something that they do off the clock, you know?_

 

When you hire an employee, you take on a lot of liability. I don't blame companies for drug testing at all. I'd want to cover my rear just like the potential employer does.


----------



## Daphne69 (Dec 22, 2007)

Because drug testing is fairly expensive, and because smoking pot is often seen now as mostly harmless, some drug testing doesn't even bother to look for pot.  I believe the company is charged on the basis of how many different drugs are being looked for - and leaving out just one can save ALOT of money.


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 22, 2007)

theres at least a few drugs i enjoy doing daily

i darent say the name 

my best friend is on v...i wish i could say what but.......

if i said heroine youd judge if the doctor describes...funny that! but i aint dont anything of them!!!!nor me friends!


----------



## iheartcolor (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_...if you drink a ton of water it changes the viscosity or density(I think) of your urine_

 
It is called 'specific gravity'.  It determines the concentration (or lack thereof).  I used to work in a hospital lab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Lauren


----------



## *KT* (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_theres at least a few drugs i enjoy doing daily

i darent say the name 

my best friend is on v...i wish i could say what but.......

if i said heroine youd judge if the doctor describes...funny that! but i aint dont anything of them!!!!nor me friends!_


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_



_

 

yes reading that back i typed it really fast and didnt check it so i will start again!


----------

